# World Kung Fu



## markulous (Jan 28, 2004)

I am not sure if anyone here is familiar with it but my Sifu brought this organization to my attention.  Their website is www.worldkungfu.com .  They have a section that has their "demo".  And I am not one to disrespect someones art but it seems a little "out there".

One of the things the student said was something like: "I was at Easter dinner with my master and he told me to look down.  And then when I looked up his eyes changed into the eyes of a panther, 5 times!"  I am not so sure about that.

Another thing was their special "leg tackle" I guess you would call it.  Where they run and slide to the ground and try to take out your legs with their feet.  That kind of move on the street is going to get your butt kicked.  If someone moves to the side or simply jumps, the person that did the tackle is not going to be concious for very much longer.

And lastly he was pretty much claiming "The whip" as his own technique.  That concept has been around for ages dude.

There are a lot of other things but those were the main ones.  I just want another persons opinion.

Thank you.  :asian:


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 28, 2004)

There are alot of people out there looking for more than what meets the eye. If there is some supernatural "magic" they can attain, then their lives are not so boring or hum-drum.

7sm


----------



## InvisibleFist (Feb 26, 2004)

I got their free VHS demo tape.  I was very impressed by the "whip"...the rest I can take or leave (but the bone breaking machine was pretty cool.)  You say the whip has been around forever?  What arts is it present in?  I thought it was pretty neat...and a hell of a party trick.  

As for the mumbo jumbo?  What harm could it do?


----------



## markulous (Feb 26, 2004)

InvisibleFist said:
			
		

> I got their free VHS demo tape.  I was very impressed by the "whip"...the rest I can take or leave (but the bone breaking machine was pretty cool.)  You say the whip has been around forever?  What arts is it present in?  I thought it was pretty neat...and a hell of a party trick.
> 
> As for the mumbo jumbo?  What harm could it do?



Well the whip as he called it has been in Kung Fu and Wing Chun.  Basically it's just torquing your whole body and not clenching until the point of contact.  Bruce Lee was always saying that.

And I think it could harm his students.  If they get confident with that stuff and try to bring it on the streets it could put them in a bad situation.


----------



## InvisibleFist (Feb 27, 2004)

markulous said:
			
		

> And I think it could harm his students. If they get confident with that stuff and try to bring it on the streets it could put them in a bad situation.


Are you talking about the whip? Or the Mumbo Jumbo?  Are you saying the whip is not effective in combat?


----------



## markulous (Feb 27, 2004)

No no not the whip.  The whip is great.  The other stuff.  Like the slide kick thing and the "mumbo jumbo" stuff.


----------



## InvisibleFist (Feb 28, 2004)

markulous said:
			
		

> No no not the whip. The whip is great. The other stuff. Like the slide kick thing and the "mumbo jumbo" stuff.


OK,  back to the whip.  The whip motion looked familiar, it looked an awful lot like "single whip" in tai chi.  This is the first time, howver, that I've seen it used to break a board in flight, or knock the neck off of a bottle.


----------



## empresa (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello.
I studied under Master Savelli years (decades) ago. The whip works, though I never got it quite right. The system uses punches and kicks also, and it works.

I got attacked by ten Canadians off the super yacht  _Ice Bear  _in Sitka Alaska maybe twenty years since I was in class, and when I became aware again, there was a pile of Canadians on the ground. They all went to the hospital, and six were kept for observation overnight. I didn't really hurt any of them much, they were released the next day. (They think I am nuts in Sitka to this day.)

That being said... I know Kun Tao works. From experience. I now wish I had taken something like Iki-Jitsu because it is easier to control a person and lends itself better to todays world than the animal (monkey, cat, dragon) styles of Kung Fu, Kun Tao, etc. But it still works, his training lasts a lifetime, and today, I do not fear for my girlfriend, or being beaten just because I weigh 130 pounds. 

The only style I know of where a woman with minimal training could beat a large man and get away is this one.

Master Savelli is not confrontational, or crazy. He's different, and extremely deadly. You cannot see him move, and he can overload a persons' nervous system by touching, and knock someone out this way without hurting him, just using speed. 

I owe him for a lifetime of confidence, and many a good beating I would have gotten had I never met Guy.

He has some ideas and techniques that are "out there" like touch sensitivity, but again, I can tell you that it works. Basically, he teaches you to connect the subconscious to the body circumventing thought, and operating using the attackers' thought as a trigger.

It works. Thanks, Guy.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Feb 7, 2008)

markulous said:


> I am not sure if anyone here is familiar with it but my Sifu brought this organization to my attention. Their website is www.worldkungfu.com . They have a section that has their "demo". And I am not one to disrespect someones art but it seems a little "out there".
> 
> One of the things the student said was something like: "I was at Easter dinner with my master and he told me to look down. And then when I looked up his eyes changed into the eyes of a panther, 5 times!" I am not so sure about that.
> 
> ...


 

This is crap.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2008)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> This is crap.


 
Yes it is

And it is not Kung Fu, nor is it, as it claims Kuntao

As far as I can tell hapkido and Japanese sword arts are not part of or the base of Kuntao


----------



## xiongnu_luohan (Feb 7, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes it is
> 
> And it is not Kung Fu, nor is it, as it claims Kuntao
> 
> As far as I can tell hapkido and Japanese sword arts are not part of or the base of Kuntao



I agree LOL! kuntao should not include japanese & korean methods. I've only read a little about kuntao but this doesn't look like what I've read about. 

I'm sure the indonesian arts people could talk about whether this guy is legitimate but to me the curriculum looks bizarre. 

I don't have a problem with legitimate cma distance learning programs though. Now this guy isn't teaching cma but I think it's fine to do distance learning as long as you can see your teacher every 2 weeks or so. But correspondence courses where you have no contact with a teacher for months at a time seem unrealistic to me. I think correspondence learning is good for someone that lives a little too far away to commute twice a week. But again as long as you can see the person once every 2 weeks that's fine in my opinion.


----------

